# [SOLVED][RAID 1] nazwy urządzeń

## sherszen

Witam,

Próbowałem ustawić RAID 1 (software'owy) na dwóch partycjach /dev/sda7 /dev/sda6. Problem pojawia się z nazwami urządzeń. Ponieważ ja tworzyłem md1, a przy starcie systemu otrzymuje md127, dodatkowo się tworzy jakieś ślepe md0. Mogę to jakoś zmusić do tego, aby tworzyło się tylko md0? Partycje są typu Linux (z tego co pamiętam to 83), ale ustawić się powinno jako (FD). Po co się to robi i jakie znaczenie ma to dla danych znajdujących się na dysku? Myślałem, że informacje o urządzeniach są wpisane do superblocku.

mdadm --detail --scan >> /etc/mdadm.conf  dopisało jedynie /dev/md/1_0

Pozdrawiam

//edit

Ja chyba nie powinienem dotykać komputerów, bo zamiast pracować na nich to ja się meczę z jakimiś duperelami.

Więc, rozwiązaniem problemu jest poczytanie komentarzy w pliku konfiguracyjnym, dokładniej on się składa z dwóch sekcji: DEVICE i ARRAY, czyli tablic i urządzeń, które się na nie składają.

Wystarczyło odkomentować/dopisać następujący wiersz:

```
DEVICE /dev/sda7 (lub sda*) /dev/sdb7
```

Wtedy już tworzone będzie nasze oczekiwane urządzenie md0.

Przydało by się jeszcze nadanie jakiejś przyjaźniejszej nazwy niż md0, ale cóż.. tak zostało to pomyślane, więc nie będę tego zmieniał.

----------

